# Magic Biltong



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 24, 2022)

Trying this today or tomorrow. Will add pics later.

I'm using eye round, sliced about 5/8" thick.

Coarse salt 250g (kosher or rock salt)
Whole pepper corns 100g 
Whole coriander 25g Optional (toast it for 5 mins. Dont let it smoke or burn)
Garlic flakes 40g Or course garlic granules.
Chilli Flakes AKA red pepper flakes.
Brown vinegar or white whichever you have on hand.

Now add the dry and mix in blender to whatever coarseness you like.

After meat is sliced, lay the strips in a glass or plastic container with a tight fitting lid. You will be flipping the strips later in the fridge.
Lay  the strips in 2-3 layers high. Add just enough vinegar to cover the strips for 4-5 mins. After this time take the strips out and gently pat dry (not too much)
You have a second container with a layer of the mix....Right?
Now lay the first layer of the strips on the mix (just enough of the mix to cover the bottom of container) Apply more mix to the top of strips and repeat until you have around 3 layers. Cover and place in fridge. You will flip the container in about 6 hours. After flipping go another 6 hours (longer wont hurt nothing)
When its time to hook your strips, gently tip the container and drain the liquid. Now hook each strip and place in a area that has good air flow. You wont need much heat, your house heat is good enough.

Dry time should be 7-8 days.

Yes you can use a dehydrator set on very low. And if you think you need cure 1 then add to the dry mix. (your choice)


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 24, 2022)

I cant wait to see the pictures! I love Biltong, my good friend married a nice South African lady who used to make Biltong by the bulk. It was a standard snack at my unit for a long time!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 24, 2022)

Sounds delicious! Had never even heard of it till seeing it on this site.

Ryan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 25, 2022)

Weigh day.
This will all get a course grind in the mill. Not pictured is red pepper and garlic grans.
I'm also going to add just a few drop of worcy sauce to the liquid.

Coriander.







Toast the coriander just until you can smell it, dont let it smoke.






Whole black peppercorn.






I'm going with apple smoked kosher.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 25, 2022)

Cool.
I like the added smoked salt.

First time or a new recipe?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 25, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Cool.
> I like the added smoked salt.
> 
> First time or a new recipe?


New recipe.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 25, 2022)

This aughta be good..  I'll ride along ... 

And Rick..  Don't ever change your avatar...  that's the only way I know it's you ..  I mean with all the name changes...  Can't get used to this one ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2022)

Strips are getting the magic.








Dont be shy with the mix. Both sides and the ends.






Layer and cover for the fridge.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 26, 2022)

Rick, I'm in !


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm in....


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 26, 2022)

This is as bad as watching a mini-series, I want to see the whole movie.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 27, 2022)

Nice Rick!  Definitely in for this one!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm hitching a ride, too...


----------



## mj1angier (Jan 27, 2022)

Ok, going to give this a try!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2022)

I had to rig up a hanging area real quick.







The biltong drying drum i made is still in the front bay of the 5th wheel....BRRRRRR to cold to go get it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2022)

Not there yet.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 29, 2022)

Lookin good Rick!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

Biltong is done now.
I need a brown paper bag.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2022)

ok..  well my address is....  wait..  you already know it...  Just send one piece for quality control ...


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 31, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Biltong is done now.
> I need a brown paper bag.


Meijer has them, don't ask how I know


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 31, 2022)

I gotta get one sliced.














Had this for years for slicing salumi.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 31, 2022)

Sure looks good from here!!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 5, 2022)

Rick, Looks awesome ,I am venturing closer and closer to dabbling in biltong making.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2022)

Looks tasty Rick!


----------



## mosparky (Feb 27, 2022)

Dang, this looks too simple and to delicious not to try.
Is the eye of round sliced into slabs lengthwise, then cross grain after it is done ?
How do I decide when it is done, just sample til it is to my liking ?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 27, 2022)

mosparky said:


> Dang, this looks too simple and to delicious not to try.
> Is the eye of round sliced into slabs lengthwise, then cross grain after it is done ?
> How do I decide when it is done, just sample til it is to my liking ?


Can't be of much help to you as I've only sampled some that 

 WaterinHoleBrew
  sent to me. But after sampling his...to some extent yes, it's to personal preference.  Some he sent was drier than others. Guess I can only compare it with if you like a steak medium rare or medium. 

Ryan


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Can't be of much help to you as I've only sampled some that
> 
> WaterinHoleBrew
> sent to me. But after sampling his...to some extent yes, it's to personal preference.  Some he sent was drier than others. Guess I can only compare it with if you like a steak medium rare or medium.
> ...


MS, I  just did my first batch and read that some folks go for 40% weight loss . I didn't bother to weigh but took my skinniest pieces out after 4 days and the fatter pieces out after 6 days. I could have done 5 days on the fatter pieces. I like the "wet" version over the "dry " stuff but that would be personal preference. Easy to make and easy to judge when its done IMHO.  I read that if you cut into it and its not done enough for your taste then just dip the cut end in vinegar and rehang ?  Very tasty stuff !


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Feb 28, 2022)

Mosparky- I sliced mine with the grain lengthwise about 3/4 to 1 in thick to make the slabs for drying. Then when dried to your liking, you slice across the grain.


----------



## mosparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Just curious, What needs to be done different to use pork loin instead of beef ?
In my research so far I've seen mention of having to treat pork and some other meats a bit differently, but no explanation. just stay on topic with the red meats (beef, game ect.)
I know I will need to strip the fat cap off and loose the fatty rib end. What else ?
The current cost of beef has me considering a pork alternative.


----------



## mosparky (Jun 20, 2022)

This has been gnawing at the back of my mind since it was first posted. I need to make a move in this direction.
Anyone get their spices off Amazon ? Specifically Corriander Seeds.
It looks like you can pay whatever you want as prices are all over the place. Sometimes there's a reason (quality), Sometimes it just boils down to greed.
Biltong appears to use a lot of Corriander, Fast. So, I'm thinking a pound at first should get me by for a few batches.
Any Brand I should avoid or recommended ?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2022)

You can use a pre mix from Crown National or Freddy Hirsch.
Or make your own.


----------



## mosparky (Jun 20, 2022)

I greatly prefer mixing my own spices. TOO many times I've fallen victim to recipe changes, batch differences. discontinued product ect.


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 20, 2022)

Mosparky, I get chef's choice at the restaurant depot. Consistent quality and a great price. I buy whole seeds and crush my own...mainly for pastrami. Got 4-5# on hand currently.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 20, 2022)

MOS, I have a container of Badia coriander seeds and am happy with them.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2022)

Or if you have an ethnic market like Indian around, i got 3lbs of whole coriander for $5


----------



## mosparky (Jun 20, 2022)

I got impatient and wanted to get my ordering done before The clock ran out on the Inkbird sale. I ordered a pound of Eat Well Coriander and a pound of their Sumac.


----------

